# Woodbridge Inn Pewsey - Beer Festival 12th - 14th June 2009



## G2EWS

Hi All,

I have just received a call from Paul at the Woodbridge Inn to see if we want to take the 10 pitches as we did last year!

Can a Duck swim, I said!

£10 per night to include electric hookup. We will do the same as last year and couple up if we run out of electric points!

We are going to stay until Monday as we did last year. Seems a shame not to!

If you call Paul and confirm your booking and obviously let us know on the site who is coming:

http://www.thewoodbridgeinn.co.uk/home.htm

01980 630266

For those who did not see last year's fun and games:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-39221-woodbridge.html

COPY AND ADD YOUR NAME TO THIS LIST:

G2EWS - Chris, Claire, Eleanor and Meg (12th - 15th)

Regards

Chris


----------



## lindyloot

We're up for it. Lin


----------



## chapter

we will be there and also brandy 
chapter


----------



## G2EWS

Hi All,

Looking good already:

COPY AND ADD YOUR NAME TO THIS LIST:


G2EWS - Chris, Claire, Eleanor and Meg (12th - 15th)
Lindyloot
Chapter
Brandy


----------



## RedSonja

We will be there - Will ring tommorrow.


G2EWS - Chris, Claire, Eleanor and Meg (12th - 15th)
Lindyloot
Chapter
Brandy
Red Sonja


----------



## androidGB

That's a shame, I shall be at Le mans at this time. 

Would have liked to have done this one.

Could someone ask if it can be moved on a week next year  


Andrew


----------



## artona

androidGB said:


> That's a shame, I shall be at Le mans at this time.
> 
> Would have liked to have done this one.
> 
> Could someone ask if it can be moved on a week next year
> 
> Andrew


not sure how the Le mans organisers will react to changing their dates Andrew but we could try :lol: :lol:

stew


----------



## G2EWS

Ooops!

Put the wrong number on! Now changed and should be:

01980 630266

Sorry! And thanks to Stew for pointing it out.

Chris


----------



## Hampshireman

Great idea thanks but we will still be in France recovering from the Amboise brass band festival


----------



## HarleyDave

*Beer Festival @ Woodbridge Inn*

Thanks for the "heads up" Chris - We are in!!

G2EWS - Chris, Claire, Eleanor and Meg (12th - 15th) 
Lindyloot 
Chapter 
Brandy 
Red Sonja
Harley Dave (plus family this time)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

This is now listed in the meets section here

Woodbridge Inn Meet

If you would all like to add your names and details onto the list once you have booked with Paul, Chris will then have a full list of who is attending.Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## G2EWS

Hi Jacqui,

Thanks for that.

Just a quick reminder it is £10 per night of course.

Hi all, put your names on the meets list.

Regards

Chris


----------



## RedSonja

Done it and booked. Really looking forward to this again - are we being joined again by the running drinkers :lol: Put us all to shame.

Sonja


----------



## hblewett

We have booked to come along to our first MHF meet

G2EWS - Chris, Claire, Eleanor and Meg (12th - 15th)
Lindyloot
Chapter
Brandy
Red Sonja
Harley Dave (plus family this time)
hblewett (Edward & Frances)


----------



## sallytrafic

Booked with Pub thanks for heads up Chris

G2EWS - Chris, Claire, Eleanor and Meg (12th - 15th) 
Lindyloot 
Chapter 
Brandy 
Red Sonja 
Harley Dave (plus family this time) 
hblewett (Edward & Frances)
sallytrafic( Doreen Frank plus Lottie and Jake)


----------



## RedSonja

Looking forward to it Frank. I will have to try some beers that you recommend. :lol:


----------



## G2EWS

RedSonja said:


> Looking forward to it Frank. I will have to try some beers that you recommend. :lol:


Hi Sonja,

Frank said try any beer that contains alcohol!!

Regards

Chris


----------



## max123

High Chris, justed booked with the Pub and looking forward to another good weekend.
Max


----------



## G2EWS

Hi Max,

See you there!

Regards

Chris


----------



## G2EWS

Hi All,

Day is getting ever nearer! Popped over yesterday for a drink and all is prepared for our arrival, along with about 40 hash harriers! Remember them last year? The crazy people who like running and drinking!

Paul has arranged the same group we had on Saturday night for Friday night and a new one who are funky jazz I think he said for Saturday! He has then arranged a saxophonist for Sunday lunchtime to help woo us into buying more beer!

We are staying over until Monday morning as last year to help get rid of the beer :lol: 

I will be there from about lunchtime on Friday and will pitch in the same place as last year so newcomers will be able to see me on the left as you go into the field. We have all the electric pitches and can as previous connect more than one to an outlet. I will bring some extension leads with me.

If the weather holds and we all end up outside the RV again, Claire is going to sort some cheese and bits for Friday night and a chilli for Saturday night. 

Looking forward to seeing everyone.

Regards

Chris, Claire, Eleanor and Meg


----------



## lindyloot

Morning Chris , We are both looking forward to the meet, Rich especially as last year he wasn't all that well last year. Would you like us to bring anything for the Fri /Sat night gathering ? Lin


----------



## sallytrafic

I'll just bring the whisky then shall I 

We'll be along Friday lunchtime as well.


----------



## G2EWS

Hi Lin,

Don't reckon we need anything unless you can think of anything yourselves.


Hi Frank,

You is the man!

Will bring a couple of bottles myself as well!

Got to see the morning in somehow!

Regards

Chris


----------



## chapter

hi chris, see you friday around 7-8 pm 
i'm not sure what time bill & deb (brandy) will arrive 
steve


----------



## G2EWS

Hi Steve,

Look forward to it. No worries on time just call my mobile which I shall pm to everyone if there are any problems.

Regards

Chris


----------



## hblewett

Hallo from the newcomers. 

We plan to arrive early afternoon on Friday. Let us know if there is anything you would like us to bring - but in any case hopefully we're getting the drift!


----------



## G2EWS

RV is stocked up with alcohol and a few provisions!

Tomorrow it is going to be washed then off to the Woodbridge. I will be three sheets to the wind by the time you all get there!

Chris


----------



## sallytrafic

See you there Chris by the way am I the first to use the word 'Beermeet'?

Definition will follow after whisky fuelled deliberations


----------



## G2EWS

Hi All,

I am here and set up! |Beer in hand so I can get some practice in for this evening!

See you all soon.

Regards

Chris


----------



## TinaGlenn

Hi Folks,

Glenn and I couldn't commit to camping again this year but are going to pop over tomorrow late afternoon/ early evening to say Hi and have a glass of something with you all.

See you there
Tina


----------



## G2EWS

Hi Tina,

The G2EWS bar will be open!!

Eleanor has been asking after you and said can you bring Buster!

Regards

Chris


----------



## TinaGlenn

As much as he would love to come Busta is underage for a beer festival, so he is going to be staying at home with Odin and Skye 8) 

Am sure Eleanor will get to see him again soon though. 

See you all soon

Tina


----------



## charliebarnwell

Hi Chris, sorry we missed you this morning, I came up to the pub to thank you for a smashing weekend but you were gone, anyway, cracking weekend, cant wait for next year!!

Thanks for the tour of distilleries!!

Cheers Chris

Barny & Mo


----------



## sallytrafic

Echo Barny's sentiments Well done as usual Chris and Claire

(But I think we should keep quiet about this excellent meet)

Thanks also to Chapter for introducing us to to a non-Scottish single malt.


----------



## lindyloot

Many thanks Chris and Claire for organising yet another great weekend. Lovely to see everyone again and to meet Barny & Mo and Edward & Frances. Roll on next years one.

Edward and Frances, we knocked on your door to say cherio but you must have been out , was lovely to meet you both, hope you had a safe journey home. Look forward to meeting you both again.

Barney, looking forward to seeing you and Mo? at the Pissedds Pickled Liver rally next weekend. Rich and I will ride over on the Saturday on the Harley, as we only live up the road.


----------



## chapter

thanks for a great w/end chris and clare and to barny for the sharing the ehu, by the way you left a ehu cable if you would like to send me your ad in a pm i will post it to you 
chapter


----------



## sallytrafic

For those that sampled the whisky perhaps for the first time here's a list of what you might have tasted under Chris's awning 

Penderyn (Welsh single malt, madeira finish 46%, from Chapter) - excellent 
Laphroaig (Islay 48% quarter cask a young single malt, from me) 
Glenmorangie ('Original' Highland 10 y/o single malt) 
Jura (Island single malt 10 y/o) 
Abalour (Speyside single malt 12y/o export expression)


----------



## G2EWS

Hi All,

Phew, made it back!

A great weekend made fantastic by all our friends. What's more you may have persuaded Claire that keeping the RV is a good thing!

Will put some pics up later. Lots of work to do now.

Thanks to everyone.

Regards

Chris, Claire, Eleanor and Meg


----------



## hblewett

Great weekend - many thanks to Chris and Claire. Our first MHF meet and what a good time we had!

Sorry we missed you, Rich & Lin - we were indeed out - chilling to the sax music and helping Paul (the landlord) with finishing up the remaining barrels! Maybe that contributed to us being the last leaving the site today!

Thanks to everyone for the great company - now you'll have to put up with us again next year!


----------



## RedSonja

Thanks to the Grews. Another great production by Claire. Chris, Eleanor and of course Meg. We had a great time as usual. As to the Whisky - Frank yours was like drinking the BBQ (urggggg) I give it 1 for turning up and 1 for being smokie. As for Steves well I would give that a 1 for turning up and a 5 for smoothness and a 2 for just slipping down nicely.

I thought Gene Hunt was in the vicinity when Doreen flashed passed in the Quattro. What a head turner.

James also enjoyed himself although I think he is probably a Natch addict in the making.

Make sure you put us down for next year.

Sonja

PS If you didnt have the RV you wouldnt have made so many of your friends happy this weekend. :lol:


----------



## littlenell

Oh poop we missed this and the opportunity to thank those who made us so welcome on our first ever trip overnight in the van!  Nemind...someone prod us next time please  Still have two dobes, just a different boy now!

DH will be mad, he has a cupboard full of gratitude :roll:


----------



## charliebarnwell

chapter said:


> thanks for a great w/end chris and clare and to barny for the sharing the ehu, by the way you left a ehu cable if you would like to send me your ad in a pm i will post it to you
> chapter


Dont worry about it Steve, I will get it back next year unless we meet you at another get together!!

Barny


----------

